# Romina Lanaro runway oops Dior fall 2005 show x 2



## Q (24 Feb. 2010)

klein, aber oho 



 

 ​Free Image Hosting by ImageBam.com

thx Maelstrom und George10


----------



## canil (24 Feb. 2010)

:thx: für die schönen Pics.


----------



## Rolli (24 Feb. 2010)

:thx: dir für die Pics von Romina


----------



## NAFFTIE (24 Feb. 2010)

ich mag klein Q  danke sehr schön


----------

